# Forgiving board for a rad dad



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

GettingOld said:


> 5'9" 200lbs size 9US boot 38 year old rad dad looking to upgrade from a 10 year old full rocker board riding in New England ice coast.
> 
> Been riding a full rocker for the last 10 plus years and its just not cutting it anymore. I need more stability at speed and something that is going to cut through the chopped up and icy snow. Problem is I dont get out much anymore and have used the full rocker as a crutch (nearly impossible to catch an edge) I had a full camber stiff board I ended up giving to my cousin because Im too old to be falling that hard when I am not paying attention and getting lazy at the end of the day.
> 
> Is there a board thats more stable at speed, holds a good edge in hardpack and is still forgiving if I dont always have my A game?


Probably looking for something with a bit of camber at least and some edge tech, not knowing specifics about the type of riding something like a Yes Typo or Standard, Lib Tech Dynamo, Niche Aether/Malestrom might be worth a look. They seem to be rated pretty highly - what type of riding are you mainly looking to do?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Stable, forgiving, edgehold - Rossignol One, Yes PYL, Yes Standard, Arbor Coda Camber. I'd be looking for enough rocker or uplift in the tip and tail to be forgiving, with enough camber and edge tech for stability and edgehold. 

Once you've ridden whatever new board for 1 or 2 days and got a feel for it, book a lesson above all else if you truly have been using rocker as a crutch. Will be well worth it and help you progress again on a new board with a new level of confidence.


----------



## Thrash-Tompa (Oct 24, 2019)

38 is waaays from old, trust me... you can play for a lot longer!

I think you should look into either Lib Tech / Gnu models with their "C2-profile" (like the Cold Brew), or Never Summer models with their "original rocker camber" (like the Snowtrooper). This keeps that 'fun-and-forgiving' factor from rocker (I love that aspect myself) and your earlier set-up, but bumps it up spec-wise and keep things more stable with increased ice-grip. I would not recommend going towards a too aggressive camrock, since you have 10 years on your last set-up = you know what you like already.

Hear this:
Buy last years model on sale now, keeping with something mid-range as top spec stuff will not benefit you, and make sure you put the most cash into your chosen boots. Comfortable boots with some performance, will be key to make you confident and ride stable. And new boots also means new insoles (Remind / Shredsoles / FIT)!!!

I agree wholeheartely with buying a lesson... this can open your eyes regarding your riding in a new way, especially after 10 years, and will for sure make you a stronger and more confident rider.

Hope you find what your looking for, and let us know here how it went


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I agree with @Phedder - I'd be looking for some camber under foot and a lesson after a couple of days or riding and getting used to the feel is a great idea.

Again depends what the OP is really looking for, but like you say 38 is waaays from old and never too late to move from a rocker dominate deck to some camber under foot. I much prefer that confidence camber gives once you get used to being locked in and it vertainly made me a better rider overall I reckon.

Does C2 or C2X even with edge tech give the grip needed in ice? I've never ridden these profiles so genuine question.


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

Style is all mountain leaning towards freeride. I stay out of the park completely but dont mind playing around he edges of a trail or trying to boost a roller. Comfortable on all blue and most black, looking to try to carve and be on edge more and skidded turn less. I think thats mostly where I use the full rocker as a crutch is with the skidded turns but also holding me back as the board struggles to hold and edge and bucks around quite a bit in anything but fresh groomers and gets really squirrely at speed

Also my daughter is almost old enough to start taking so very soon I can see myself riding with her, but want the ability to ride harder when I go by myself or keep up with my straighlining cousin

Lesson is a good idea, been playing with that idea myself. Problem is trying to get out enough days to get that muscle memory locked in

Most of the boards I have been looking at are some varation of hybrid camber, cost isnt really an issue as Ill prob keep this deck another 10 years


----------



## SushiLover (Sep 17, 2020)

Nitro Dropout
Yes Typo
Ride Algorythm


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I've been riding with my daughter these last few years as she's taken to skiing. One thing I did learn, is that the kids progress pretty quickly.

I love riding with my daughter, in fact today I just surprised her with a new Volcom jacket from eos sales here in Aus and she was so stoked.

I've ridden a few boards these last few years with her including the Rome National and Signal Yup which are great boards for what you've described but I'd still probably be looking at something with edge tech if you're going to be spending time around ice. I've had a couple of sketchy incidents with both on hard pack.

A volume shifted board might be worth a look like the K2 Party Platter, GNU Gremlin or dancehaul again depends on how they handle the icy conditions. That way later down the track you can move to a 2 board quiver and add something a little more aggressive once you're more confident to move to more camber.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I think the Jones Frontier checks all the boxes for you. Find one from past seasons and use the savings toward lessons or maybe boots and bindings.


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> I've been riding with my daughter these last few years as she's taken to skiing. One thing I did learn, is that the kids progress pretty quickly.
> 
> I love riding with my daughter, in fact today I just surprised her with a new Volcom jacket from eos sales here in Aus and she was so stoked.
> 
> ...


Volume shifted is interesting, don't know much about it. I saw the review of the K2 instrament that looking interesting. I'm only a size 9 boot so don't know how riding such a wide board would feeL


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Niche Hawthorne or Aether, Arbor Element rocker or camber, Rome Warden, Yes Typo or Basic, Gnu Hyper Kyarve or Lib Dynamo.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

Love my Lib Tech Dynamo.

Not sure how much more value-packed and “bang for the buck” you can get for a Rad Dad board.

The low-maintenance TNT base also means I spend less time waxing and spend more time with my family & doing other things around the house.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think a well maintained edge on a camber dominant board has more grip than a poorly maintained edge with magnetraction. It's harder to properly sharpen edges with mag, but it certainly isn't impossible. Whatever edge tech you choose to use, getting some tools and sharpening your edges every so often adds a ton of grip in hard conditions. I keep my boards sharp enough to cut a glove.


----------



## talm222 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am 200lbs and live on the east coast. I road a 2019 Typo last year (158). Good board. Solid edge tech. It is a lot softer than I expected. So at speed, it can get a little squirrelly. I did get bucked around in the chop. But if you coming from a rocker, than it may work. Just wanted to give you a little info on it



NT.Thunder said:


> A volume shifted board might be worth a look


Trying out the Dancehaul this year. I met a few other east siders who said they really liked the edge-hold on it. I was interested in the Gremlin but was worried about that it was too stiff.


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

talm222 said:


> I am 200lbs and live on the east coast. I road a 2019 Typo last year (158). Good board. Solid edge tech. It is a lot softer than I expected. So at speed, it can get a little squirrelly. I did get bucked around in the chop. But if you coming from a rocker, than it may work. Just wanted to give you a little info on it
> 
> 
> Trying out the Dancehaul this year. I met a few other east siders who said they really liked the edge-hold on it. I was interested in the Gremlin but was worried about that it was too stiff.


Thanks for the info on the typo. sounds like an awesome board and it's been on my short list. but your experience confirms what I have heard elsewhere. Fun, playful board with great edge hold but at speed it's unstable and gets knocked around alot


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

mjayvee said:


> The low-maintenance TNT base also means I spend less time waxing and spend more time with my family & doing other things around the house.


Every board does have its one drawback.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

drblast said:


> Every board does have its one drawback.


Agreed. Good thing I wax well and ride fast. 😎 
I find the TNT base to work well in _most_ conditions. 

Still debating whether or not I should get an all-out Freeride board to complement the Dynamo and my Stale Fish (which you recommended btw, thank you).


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

mjayvee said:


> Agreed. Good thing I wax well and ride fast. 😎
> I find the TNT base to work well in _most_ conditions.
> 
> Still debating whether or not I should get an all-out Freeride board to complement the Dynamo and my Stale Fish (which you recommended btw, thank you).


Oh I meant that any board that gives me more time to do _chores around the house_ isn't doing me any favors. 🙃


----------



## Thrash-Tompa (Oct 24, 2019)

GettingOld said:


> Volume shifted is interesting, don't know much about it. I saw the review of the K2 instrament that looking interesting. I'm only a size 9 boot so don't know how riding such a wide board would feeL


Stoked to read that you guys have fun riding with your daughters!

The right volume shifted board can absolutely be one way to go... when I got on the Yes Optimistic in 'just' a 157 instead of the usually longer boards, I found a certain favorite for my all-mountain freeriding set-up = super fun!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Thrash-Tompa said:


> Stoked to read that you guys have fun riding with your daughters!
> 
> The right volume shifted board can absolutely be one way to go... when I got on the Yes Optimistic in 'just' a 157 instead of the usually longer boards, I found a certain favorite for my all-mountain freeriding set-up = super fun!


Volume shifted boards give up effective edge for nimbleness. I love having them in my quiver, but I've yet to find one that's truly stable at speed or is grippy on icy days. They often add stability through their width and stiffness, but when you really get cooking they feel like they could use more edge to me. Volume shifted boards often have pretty small sidecuts as well, further contributing to nimbleness over stability. I've got a 151 Slush Slasher with a massive 14m sidecut, and it still doesn't grip or feel as stable at high speeds as my next smallest board, a 160 with a smaller sidecut but an effective edge of 1230. A 157 seems like it could be a decent compromise depending on the shape.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

@WigMar - your avatar, did you get @Kijima boards in?


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

How rad of a dad are we talking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> @WigMar - your avatar, did you get @Kijima boards in?


I sure did! I'll make a thread about it soon, but I couldn't resist dropping a teaser. I got them in last Spring and did a ton of slush trenching.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GettingOld said:


> Style is all mountain leaning towards freeride.
> 
> *Also my daughter is almost old enough to start taking so very soon I can see myself riding with her, but want the ability to ride harder when I go by myself or keep up with my straighlining cousin
> 
> ...


You have no idea! Let me correct several of your misperceptions:

Thirty eight...you are a young cock...look where that got you..getting old . You been riding for 10 years and now 38...pfff...ur a spring chicken. Hell I did not start til 44 and had never skated, skied, surfed nor snowboarded.

You are not "getting old"...there is no such thing in snowboarding...you only get moar "seasoned."

Riding with your daughter...she will quickly be blowing past your sorry slow ass. It will be one of the best things you will ever do with your daughter. And your daughter will be the excuse to get your saggy ass to the hill at least every week.

Sir, you will need to up your game, starting meow...if you have any hope to not become the suck ass dad. Upping your game will have several benefits. First, you will be the cool dad in elementary school who drives a car load of her friends to the hill. Second, you won't be an embarrASSment to her when she is in middle school. And 2.5, you will be able to keep tabs on all the shenanigan's of her peer group that occur at that age. Third, you will have the intimidation factor at your disposal when some tweak ass boy comes sniffing around in high school. You will develop the aura that you are thee fuck'n rad dad, because you ride, can keep up (very few parents are able or willing)...and many of your daughter's friends will be envious of her because they wish they could hang with their dad on the hill.

Lastly, overall, this daughter will get you to do all kinds of crazy stuff. The past few years I've been doing BC stuff my daughter (she's 26 and me almost 63); this summer she bought another sled (she and her bf now have 3 sleds)...so I will get to do some sled assisted BC laps with her.

Get a board that will school yer ass and take some lessons. My go to rad dad board is an Amplid Creamer which I highly recommend and would fit your needs and is actually reasonably forgiving.


----------



## snowcepts (Oct 10, 2021)

WigMar said:


> Volume shifted boards give up effective edge for nimbleness. I love having them in my quiver, but I've yet to find one that's truly stable at speed or is grippy on icy days. They often add stability through their width and stiffness, but when you really get cooking they feel like they could use more edge to me.


I have a slightly different take. For rad-dad OP, a volume-shifted or stiff platter type board would be perfect for icy/degen conditions. They also feel less tiring. Personally, I prefer designing for the "worst case" and enjoying anything beyond that as bonus. For this I prefer more docile and tunnable (tune/detune the disruptions) under-bite yes boards. I prefer them for similar use case (carving groomers) over magtrac lib/gnu which are better for park. For the ice coast you can absolutely get away with a 7/10 stiff camber on downsized board edge. Mainly because you can manhandle and drive to it's fullest without catching or tiring. Easier to compensate through the patches and the like. The trade-off is less crisp, less excellence in more ideal conditions, which is what you seem to be emphasizing with increased edge length. The shorter length can also be easier to derp around with while you wait around for the guests.

To me, with climate change we're lucky to get frozen water at all.



drblast said:


> Every board does have its one drawback.


And for ice-coast rad-dads i'd say the two things you simply won't scale with are jib-heavy park and deep pow (it just doesn't exist often enough at our age + climate).
so any daily board should trade those away in favour of min/max trash conditions. Choosing a deck that is flex vs. stiff depends on how long you ride for (per session) and whether or not you're waiting around for kids maybe sneaking in some chillax buttering, or gunning it crisp afterhours with the lads. The more idle, the board flex and more chill posturing. The more of the later, the stiffer.


----------



## Anais (Aug 14, 2016)

Capita Mercury... sounds like a sick board. If I am a man, looking for quiver of one, good for everything board, that would be my choice. Even that I am not a man, I've re and re and re considered if I should get one myself (not anymore though as I love true camber too much these days, so Nitro Team Pro is more of my thing). 🤭
Just sound so versatile, camber dominate hybrid, has the stability, speed, edge hold necessary, yet right flex and rocker blend to make it versatile and forgiving enough for those cruising turns and enough float in powder. And wonderful rider reviews online.


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 20, 2021)

I’m an older guy as well and I used to ride a Burton process but found it to really suck on hard pack and ice, it also didn’t feel very stable.
After a ton of research I opted for a yes greats. It’s a volume shifted asymmetrical twin that has a mid bite for better edge control on icier snow.

I love this board! I now have no problem going down an icy run and I can do it with confidence. Because the board is wide I feel super stable on it and yet I can still do carved turns (better than the process in fact). Doing jumps on this feels really good and buttering isn’t too bad (you won’t get super deep presses with it like your rocker probably did but it’s still fun. Also because it’s a volume shifter board I was able to size down from a 158 to a 156 with zero issues.

As for speed and stability, I’ve hit 60mph at one point and didn’t even know it but most of the time I’m in the 40-45mph zone and it still feels stable and very controllable.

If I had to give it any negative mark it would probably be build quality as I don’t feel this board can go the distance like a Burton can.

Snowboardingprofiles.com has some really good reviews and if you ask a question on one of his articles he’ll respond to you with a personal recommendation or help you narrow your board choices down.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ivwshane said:


> I’m an older guy as well and I used to ride a Burton process but found it to really suck on hard pack and ice, it also didn’t feel very stable.
> After a ton of research I opted for a yes greats. It’s a volume shifted asymmetrical twin that has a mid bite for better edge control on icier snow.
> 
> I love this board! I now have no problem going down an icy run and I can do it with confidence. Because the board is wide I feel super stable on it and yet I can still do carved turns (better than the process in fact). Doing jumps on this feels really good and buttering isn’t too bad (you won’t get super deep presses with it like your rocker probably did but it’s still fun. Also because it’s a volume shifter board I was able to size down from a 158 to a 156 with zero issues.
> ...


Is the Yes Greats classed as volume shifted?


----------



## ivwshane (Oct 20, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> Is the Yes Greats classed as volume shifted?


I don’t know if it’s “classified” as a volume shifted board but it is a wide board and it allows you to size down and that’s usually the characteristics of a volume shifted board.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

+1 on the volume shift board. Coming from your full rocker board have you considered a flat camber board? I have a ride warpig volume shift board and it is a flat camber with some rocker in the nose and tail. I find it to be very versatile on all types of conditions from park, pow, trees, and hard pack and it's pretty stable at speed plus you can down size it too. After riding the warpig for the last two years I ended up selling off my other boards because I never rode them anymore. It's a solid performer in a lot of different conditions.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

ivwshane said:


> I’m an older guy as well and I used to ride a Burton process but found it to really suck on hard pack and ice, it also didn’t feel very stable.
> After a ton of research I opted for a yes greats. It’s a volume shifted asymmetrical twin that has a mid bite for better edge control on icier snow.
> 
> I love this board! I now have no problem going down an icy run and I can do it with confidence. Because the board is wide I feel super stable on it and yet I can still do carved turns (better than the process in fact). Doing jumps on this feels really good and buttering isn’t too bad (you won’t get super deep presses with it like your rocker probably did but it’s still fun. Also because it’s a volume shifter board I was able to size down from a 158 to a 156 with zero issues.
> ...



Where is it you are riding 40-45 MPH most of the time on open public trails? Not a criticism just curious. Most places patrol would shut you down.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

bob2356 said:


> Where is it you are riding 40-45 MPH most of the time on open public trails? Not a criticism just curious. Most places patrol would shut you down.


My guess would be on his iPhone.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Here in Jackson if you are making laps on sublette, patrol won’t bother you for going 45. On Casper, on a busy weekend day, they may say something but maybe not if you slow down before the slow sign  depends on how in control you look


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Apex said:


> Here in Jackson if you are making laps on sublette, patrol won’t bother you for going 45. On Casper, on a busy weekend day, they may say something but maybe not if you slow down before the slow sign  depends on how in control you look


That makes sense. Be careful anyway. Things can go sour amazingly quickly and what seemed like a safe distance can disappear in an instant.

I didn't know where you were running. There are a surprising number of people that think they can ride these speeds in the east. They are wrong. I've seen a number going out in helicopters when I used to patrol. A couple didn't survive. I worked one fatal myself with a 15 year old kid killed on Palmer snowfield while I was working summer skiing on Mt. Hood. Palmer is pretty much all blue. The kid just hooked an edge and went head first into a boulder at high speed. Really glad I wasn't the one who had to call the parents. Changes your perspective on high speed.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

bob2356 said:


> That makes sense. Be careful anyway. Things can go sour amazingly quickly and what seemed like a safe distance can disappear in an instant.
> 
> I didn't know where you were running. There are a surprising number of people that think they can ride these speeds in the east. They are wrong. I've seen a number going out in helicopters when I used to patrol. A couple didn't survive. I worked one fatal myself with a 15 year old kid killed on Palmer snowfield while I was working summer skiing on Mt. Hood. Palmer is pretty much all blue. The kid just hooked an edge and went head first into a boulder at high speed. Really glad I wasn't the one who had to call the parents. Changes your perspective on high speed.


There's a ton of riders who love to bomb but lack any meaningful amount of control. They straight line like nobody's business. Ask them to turn or stop suddenly and they're in trouble. It's easy to fall into that trap as an early intermediate. The lure of speed is seductive. 

I'm always on the lookout for bombers when I'm carving around. The last thing I want is to get run over by some kid on Spring Break. My brother sustained some pretty serious injuries to his back from a collision with an overconfident skier. It happens.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

WigMar said:


> There's a ton of riders who love to bomb but lack any meaningful amount of control. They straight line like nobody's business. Ask them to turn or stop suddenly and they're in trouble. It's easy to fall into that trap as an early intermediate. The lure of speed is seductive.
> 
> I'm always on the lookout for bombers when I'm carving around. The last thing I want is to get run over by some kid on Spring Break. My brother sustained some pretty serious injuries to his back from a collision with an overconfident skier. It happens.


Yeah there’s a big difference between bombing and high speed carving. I strive for the latter but sometimes we all make a mistake. So if it’s a busy weekend, just say no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

Scalpelman said:


> Yeah there’s a big difference between bombing and high speed carving. I strive for the latter but sometimes we all make a mistake. So if it’s a busy weekend, just say no.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WigMar said:


> There's a ton of riders who love to bomb but lack any meaningful amount of control. They straight line like nobody's business. Ask them to turn or stop suddenly and they're in trouble. It's easy to fall into that trap as an early intermediate. The lure of speed is seductive.
> 
> I'm always on the lookout for bombers when I'm carving around. The last thing I want is to get run over by some kid on Spring Break. My brother sustained some pretty serious injuries to his back from a collision with an overconfident skier. It happens.


Ask them to google ride another day and watch the video. We have to see it every year at mountain training. I have a hard time sitting through it. It's really brutal stuff.









After a Tragedy, the Johnson Family Works with NSAA to Promote Skiing Safety | The Brave Ski Mom


Elise Johnson was killed when a snowboarder collided with her and her mother. The snowboarder was also killed. #RideAnotherDay shares her story and safety tips.




braveskimom.com


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I'll muddy the water a bit more and suggest something like the arbor iguchi pro camber or the arbor annex. I think the camber profile with the uprise fenders makes for an awesome snowboard that you can ride on and take it easy without it punishing you by hooking, but will also haul ass when you decide to do so.

Arbors edge tech is present without being overbearing. I've really enjoyed the iguchi on ice coast days and it was great at blue mountain in PA when I went there a bunch last season.

Your boot size means that you'll still fit well on these boards since you're an M binding. If you decide you want something to carve with later, you can expand the quiver but neither of these will hold you back at all.


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> +1 on the volume shift board. Coming from your full rocker board have you considered a flat camber board? I have a ride warpig volume shift board and it is a flat camber with some rocker in the nose and tail. I find it to be very versatile on all types of conditions from park, pow, trees, and hard pack and it's pretty stable at speed plus you can down size it too. After riding the warpig for the last two years I ended up selling off my other boards because I never rode them anymore. It's a solid performer in a lot of different conditions.


I'll second this. Im an east coast rider (killington/stratton) My first board was a lib tech terrain wrecker 157. In my mind edge tech was a must have for me. At the end of my second season with that board I bought a k2 party platter 150 (the previous model which was flat with no camber) because I found a great deal on it. Knowing I was heading out west the following year I thought it would be good to have a board that would handle powder well.
My first run on that board was at copper mountain, and I thought boy this thing feels totally different than a traditional sized board. A few more runs and I never looked back. Once I got back home to the east coast I took it to out on our icy groomers where it preformed better than I had ever anticipated. No matter what the conditions are I take the party platter, it is now my daily driver, and my lib tech is hung on the wall and the party platter is having fun....

*Terrain Wrecker*










*Party Platter*









I dont really see myself going back to a traditional board.... I think you should look into a warpig, party platter or dancehaul. Im heavily considering a 152 Dancehaul this year myself. The edge hold on the dancehaul supposedly is exceptional.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> I dont really see myself going back to a traditional board....


This [emoji1312]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@woodhouse 
You think the party platter has sufficient grip for ice coast conditions?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

ridethecliche said:


> @woodhouse
> You think the party platter has sufficient grip for ice coast conditions?


Ive been riding it the past 2 season with no issue. I guess sharp edges are more important than edge tech.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> Ive been riding it the past 2 season with no issue. I guess sharp edges are more important than edge tech.


This might, uhhhh, change a few things for me.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'll take sharp edges over dull edge tech all day.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sharp edge tech.

Love how this thread keeps going regardless of OP not chiming in since 11 days ago.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> This might, uhhhh, change a few things for me.


If you buy that Tony Hawk 147 LTD PP I'll never speak to you again.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> If you buy that Tony Hawk 147 LTD PP I'll never speak to you again.


I don't like to overpay for ish or pay scalpers for things like that. 


I'm pretty set right now. If I buy something, odds are it's going to be because I'm moving 1-2 other things.


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

wrathfuldeity said:


> You have no idea! Let me correct several of your misperceptions:
> 
> Thirty eight...you are a young cock...look where that got you..getting old . You been riding for 10 years and now 38...pfff...ur a spring chicken. Hell I did not start til 44 and had never skated, skied, surfed nor snowboarded.
> 
> ...


Absolutely love this post!


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

Those riding volume shifted boards, how's quick is the board edge to edge? I worried with smaller feet it's gonna be a ton of work to get it over in edge. 

Are you carving or more throwing your hips around cause the boards so short ?


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

GettingOld said:


> Those riding volume shifted boards, how's quick is the board edge to edge? I worried with smaller feet it's gonna be a ton of work to get it over in edge.
> 
> Are you carving or more throwing your hips around cause the boards so short ?


Love carving on my party platter even though I have the flat version because the extra width, but I wear 11.5. Can't wait to try it my Niche with its camber!

Hopefully someone with smaller feet can answer your question because I'm not sure. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

GettingOld said:


> Those riding volume shifted boards, how's quick is the board edge to edge? I worried with smaller feet it's gonna be a ton of work to get it over in edge.
> 
> Are you carving or more throwing your hips around cause the boards so short ?


I wear size 8 boots and have really taken to volume-shifted shapes in the last few years. With smaller feet, bindings are going to be the force multipliers. For me, the key is Now bindings and their skatetech design. They allow me to ride wide boards without fuss, whereas previously I remember struggling a little with even the stiffer Burton models.

And no need to throw any part of the body in any direction due to the short length. You should be riding normally, maybe a little more carefully on ice because of the inevitable short EE but otherwise normal.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

GettingOld said:


> Those riding volume shifted boards, how's quick is the board edge to edge? I worried with smaller feet it's gonna be a ton of work to get it over in edge.
> 
> Are you carving or more throwing your hips around cause the boards so short ?


5'10, 160-170lbs, size 8 boots.
I love my wider boards. I'd prefer all my boards to be atleast 25.5-26 WW. It's nice to have a slightly narrower board around from time to time, but if I was forced to cut down the quiver, those are the ones I'd keep. I'd also caution that WW can be misleading sometimes as some boards have the traction bumps or whatever at a spot your bindings sit and makes them a bit wider there than a 'regular' board.

The boards aren't THAT short. They don't have to be downsized exponentially either. Typically they're ridden like 3-5cm shorter. The biggest difference that makes where you'll feel it is in the EE when you need more grip, but sharp edges make the difference there.

But yeah, I'm sold as well.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

I switched from a Libtech C2 rocker board to a Yes PYL and it was amazing. Didn't feel catchy at all, much more locked in and stable but could still play due to the rocker. If you are going to be chasing your daughter around I'd consider volume shift as they should be a bit more playful and allow for easier butters side hit messing about as you are going at low speed. I am riding the K2 party platter right now and its awesome for playing around and has strong edge hold as long as you keep it sharp.

I'd also be looking at the Yes Hybrid, Yes Typo, Jones Mountain Twin, Ride Super pig or War pig, You also can't go wrong with a capita mercury or a capita DOA


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

woodhouse said:


> Ive been riding it the past 2 season with no issue. I guess sharp edges are more important than edge tech.


Thinking about this a bit more.... I wonder how my otto would do as a daily in similar conditions.


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

Damn, originally count out volume shifted boards...... Wish there was more opertunity to demo without driving 3plus hours


----------



## GettingOld (Apr 21, 2021)

Elevation212 said:


> I switched from a Libtech C2 rocker board to a Yes PYL and it was amazing. Didn't feel catchy at all, much more locked in and stable but could still play due to the rocker. If you are going to be chasing your daughter around I'd consider volume shift as they should be a bit more playful and allow for easier butters side hit messing about as you are going at low speed. I am riding the K2 party platter right now and its awesome for playing around and has strong edge hold as long as you keep it sharp.
> 
> I'd also be looking at the Yes Hybrid, Yes Typo, Jones Mountain Twin, Ride Super pig or War pig, You also can't go wrong with a capita mercury or a capita DOA


Pyl was one of the first boards I looked into but reviews said you had to always be on your a game and was catchy. What's your experience with the board? Only get out a few times a year so forgiving is important. If I had the opportunity for more days a year I'd def would lean more camber and agressive and learn


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

GettingOld said:


> Pyl was one of the first boards I looked into but reviews said you had to always be on your a game and was catchy. What's your experience with the board? Only get out a few times a year so forgiving is important. If I had the opportunity for more days a year I'd def would lean more camber and agressive and learn


My PYL is pretty old now but the personality hasn't changed too much. Think of it as an all mountain board that can freeride. Way easier to ride than I was expecting. It's been a fantastic board for me - I also don't get out as often as I'd like, one trip per season for a few years now.

If someone finds the PYL 'catchy' it's their technique that needs addressing, not their equipment.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

GettingOld said:


> Pyl was one of the first boards I looked into but reviews said you had to always be on your a game and was catchy. What's your experience with the board? Only get out a few times a year so forgiving is important. If I had the opportunity for more days a year I'd def would lean more camber and agressive and learn


It was the opposite of catch for me, great edge tech and much more forgiving then my Lib. I frankly find full magna traction to be very catchy and the yes underbite to be a nice compromise

if it was me given what you shared I’d look long and hard at the yes the y. You’ll get some edge tech, nice flex and a solid deck for having laid back good times while chasing the kiddos around


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> if it was me given what you shared I’d look long and hard at the yes the y. You’ll get some edge tech, nice flex and a solid deck for having laid back good times while chasing the kiddos around


I'd demo that one before purchase. I rode the Y and found it a bit twitchy at speed. Another thing with those wide boards is that they're not very comfortable while riding slow... like when your are riding with small kids. But that's just my very personal opinion and I know many love the volume shifted boards.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> I'd demo that one before purchase. I rode the Y and found it a bit twitchy at speed. Another thing with those wide boards is that they're not very comfortable while riding slow... like when your are riding with small kids. But that's just my very personal opinion and I know many love the volume shifted boards.


Each to their own, my two favorite kid chases are a 157 party platter & a 161w archetype. Both stable and great for short surfy carves 


Perhaps the PYL would be good as it would be stiffer for you and increase stability, the y is a softened up optimistic, they could of gone too far. 

I find my bigger/stiffer boards to be too much work chasing kids, spend my whole time trying to bleed speed. Have you considered a rad dad classic like the Mercury or super merc?


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> Each to their own, my two favorite kid chases are a 157 party platter & a 161w archetype. Both stable and great for short surfy carves
> 
> 
> Perhaps the PYL would be good as it would be stiffer for you and increase stability, the y is a softened up optimistic, they could of gone too far.
> ...


At the moment my kids are skiing and quite fast so I can ride whatever board I want. I've spent a lot of time on my First Call 151 though... Putting my daughter on a snowboard this season so I'm a bit in the same spot as the OP. I'll either just use my First Call 151 or my Tracer, but I'm going to demo a bunch of boards to see if I can find something more normal.

Just looking at the Yes boards, the Typo and the Basic Uninc looks nice. But since I'm useless at buying snowboards I'll probably end up with a new Korua or something like that.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> At the moment my kids are skiing and quite fast so I can ride whatever board I want. I've spent a lot of time on my First Call 151 though... Putting my daughter on a snowboard this season so I'm a bit in the same spot as the OP. I'll either just use my First Call 151 or my Tracer, but *I'm going to demo a bunch of boards to see if I can find something more normal*.
> 
> Just looking at the Yes boards, the Typo and the Basic Uninc looks nice. But since I'm useless at buying snowboards I'll probably end up with a new Korua or something like that.


GTFO


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> GTFO


Like a Pipeliner..


----------



## wredny (Dec 28, 2018)

Look at endeavour scout, you can get it really cheap. It's very very stable and nimble so should be perfect for running tree's but can carve really well too. It's mid volume shifted so you can downsize a bit. If it comes to speed I reached 60km/h on it, but I believe it's limit is higher on proper feet...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wredny said:


> Look at endeavour scout, you can get it really cheap. It's very very stable and nimble so should be perfect for running tree's but can carve really well too. It's mid volume shifted so you can downsize a bit. If it comes to speed I reached 60km/h on it, but I believe it's limit is higher on proper feet...


I always forget about their boards other than the archetype. I didn't realize that some of them were a bit on the wide side. The scout's specs look about dead on for the kind of thing I'm after. Wish it wasn't a much softer flex... but I'd love to try one!


----------



## wredny (Dec 28, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> I always forget about their boards other than the archetype. I didn't realize that some of them were a bit on the wide side. The scout's specs look about dead on for the kind of thing I'm after. Wish it wasn't a much softer flex... but I'd love to try one!


It isn't soft for sure, at least medium. And it's not only the one I own, angry and other reviewers noticed the same thing.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

wredny said:


> It isn't soft for sure, at least medium. And it's not only the one I own, angry and other reviewers noticed the same thing.


If I thin the herd a little more it may be something I pick up. It could be fun to have a nice playful deck. For now, I have the SPAM for that!


----------



## start_today (Mar 17, 2020)

Road a Niche Crux all last year in super shitty east coast conditions. At Wachusette, west of Boston, It would snow one day, then rain the next day. All season was a base of ice with enough snow on top to feel like you might not die.

Multiple times road right over a huge expospiece of ice. Not like west coast “ice” where the snow is kinda firm. Legit ice ice. I felt comfortable just staying on my edge with speed, and getting through it. 

Great with edge hold, fun board, much recommends.


----------

